# You know whhat i hate the uttermost when i lisen to classic whit a friend(s)?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Seem like classical cannot be enjoy whit the commun friend, im poppular i have plenty of friend
out of all these only one like classic a bit, since he dont talk all the time...

Yesterday i received a ''Péquiste'' thee one in favor of an independant quebec and he was sutch a zealot about it, Franços Lisée was elected as the leader of parti québecois and it was like christmass to him he talk about quebec , quebec politic, utopia of referendum, he said he was the next Renée lévesque and was so enthousiasm about it.

Each time i received this guy, he talk and talk and talk about freaking politic,the thing is i dont care mutch about politics, if quebec stay in canada or leave whatever.

So hee burried the music i put, whit is stupid voice, even if he is very nice and friendly this annoy me,
to a point if i dont know if i will invited him again, i mean can he shut up and lisen to the freaking music hmm...

I have another friend he really and trully like music, he is a jazzman but when i put music he lisen to the music comment the music.It really hard these days to find someone that enjoy classical, my sister same crap she talk constantly try to burried the music, so when i lisen to music i hear her stupid voice ruining it and she speak loud(like barry white).

People that like classic lisen people that hate classic think classical is '' de la musiquette'' thus said in french and thus meaning false background music, but these same person like my sister when she put her insignifiant or futile brit pop like blur orher darn Pulp we cannot talk , for her it's real music, classical is rubbish to her.

My theory is classical require focus, something that other genra of music dont or it's something else i just dont know?

 and a bit


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Seem like classical cannot be enjoy whit the commun friend, im poppular i have plenty of friend
> out of all these only one like classic a bit, since he dont talk all the time...
> 
> Yesterday i received a ''Péquiste'' thee one in favor of an independant quebec and he was sutch a zealot about it, Franços Lisée was elected as the leader of parti québecois and it was like christmass to him he talk about quebec , quebec politic, utopia of referendum, he said he was the next Renée lévesque and was so enthousiasm about it.
> ...


oh, just in time your post. I feel the same...

well, I don't have friends who share interest in CM , but yes, some of them consider CM as your said as a background music !!!! ( horror!), they don't get music - I mean they don't take classical music seriously.....I have no words, I really take it personally, can't do anything about that and today I've met one of my friends and oh, goodness it was a CM in a background and he talked over it - and it meant for him listening to it. Was it a joke? listening? what to listen to if you talk while it's playing?

well, it's just because we don't meet up quite often, that's why I went through it, so to say I tolerated it....but yes, people are like that....in fact they don't consider listening to classical music as a serious activity which it is....at the very best it's an entertainment for them!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm confused. Are you listening to music or visiting with a friend? I'd say the visiting is the priority. Unless you are at a concert, deep listening is a solitary endeavor. 

Having said that, my closest friend and I enjoy reading together, usually different things but sometimes the same book. The quiet companionship is nice. But music is different. I can't conceive of listening in silence with someone else. That would just feel weird. There would have to be at least a "This part coming up - - - oooooh nice!" moment or two. I think I'd be too concerned with how the other person is reacting to really enjoy the music.

I think background music is fine for visiting with friends.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

My friends sometimes asked me to download baroque pieces stored in my harddisk onto their smartphones, maybe it was just a gesture of friendliness or curiosity, they are not seriously interested in any sort of music. I shared passion for japanese anime music with many high schoolmates, only I developed into a classical music fan. I am a serious music lover to the point of sickness, none of my acquaintances share my passion for baroque, but there is one male friend now under influence by me developping some interest in baroque instrumental music, he has always been a Verdi guy. Classical music needs focus, baroque needs devotion, I am ruined.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2016)

Weston said:


> I'm confused. Are you listening to music or visiting with a friend? I'd say the visiting is the priority. Unless you are at a concert, deep listening is a solitary endeavor.
> 
> Having said that, my closest friend and I enjoy reading together, usually different things but sometimes the same book. The quiet companionship is nice. But music is different. I can't conceive of listening in silence with someone else. That would just feel weird. There would have to be at least a "This part coming up - - - oooooh nice!" moment or two. I think I'd be too concerned with how the other person is reacting to really enjoy the music.
> 
> I think background music is fine for visiting with friends.


I agree ,background music is allowed but not the violin sonatas or chaconne from Bach.This is acceptable otherwise my attention goes to the music.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

great words - baroque needs devotion so is Renaissance and in fact everything else of classical 

maybe Verdi is easier in a sense of being melodically easy for a modern ear, but his music needs an attention too to be fully grasped and enjoyed....


as for classical music as a background.....difficult for me to agree - by a definition for me CM isn't a background ....always foreground


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It is surprising to us classical lovers that other people don't understand that music is something you actually listen to. I'm not sure what those people are focusing on when they have music on, but I suspect that it's often the performer and the words being sung. The idea of music without words is strange to them. I've noticed that nowadays even background music - the music you're forced to hear while you shop for groceries or eat at a cafe - tends to consist of singing. Apparently it's thought that this is what people want to hear. I find it excruciating.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> It is surprising to us classical lovers that other people don't understand that music is something you actually listen to. I'm not sure what those people are focusing on when they have music on, but I suspect that it's often the performer and the words being sung. The idea of music without words is strange to them. I've noticed that nowadays even background music - the music you're forced to hear while you shop for groceries or eat at a cafe - tends to consist of singing. Apparently it's thought that this is what people want to hear. I find it excruciating.


wholeheartedly agree with what you have written.

I want to add Maria Yudina's words ( great pianist of a past, they called her a monster sacré  ) " We are going to be busy serious things - we are going to listen to Music".


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Classical music does not fit the modern psyche that is fine tuned with television, radio, advertizing and the internet of constant short little sound and video bits being constantly chucked at people so that they are used to a chaotic constant stream of changing sound bites that never let a person stop to reflect on what is being absorbed into their cranium. Pop music fits this fragmented scheme perfectly. Classical is more like reading a book where one has time to absorb and reflect on what is going on.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> It is surprising to us classical lovers that other people don't understand that music is something you actually listen to.


I think people use or enjoy music in various circumstances for various reasons. Not all imply "listening" to it with any sense of concentration. Music has social, military, religious, and even commercial uses that deemphasize esthetic judgments.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

helenora said:


> wholeheartedly agree with what you have written.
> 
> I want to add Maria Yudina's words ( great pianist of a past, they called her a monster sacré  ) " We are going to be busy serious things - we are going to listen to Music".


Great pianist, Maria Yudina, and a fine woman. If friends drop in unexpectedly when I have CM playing, I generally turn it off. Not fair to the friends if they just want to chat, not fair to the music to relegate it to ambient sound.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

A longtime good friend is also a CM person -- and we have the capability of putting a record on (meaning it generically) and carrying on a conversation and still listening enough to be able to talk about what we're hearing analytically. I've always been able to do other things while listening (primarily reading, but sometimes housework or writing) and still listen.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Great pianist, Maria Yudina, and a fine woman. If friends drop in unexpectedly when I have CM playing, I generally turn it off. Not fair to the friends if they just want to chat, not fair to the music to relegate it to ambient sound.


absolutely! and in fact if one chats or any other activity how on can concentrate on music??? that's a big , big question


----------

